# Experimental trapdoor spider viv



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I decided to quickly throw together a small viv for a couple of trapdoor spiders just to see how well it works before i try it on a larger scale. The tank is 20x20x40cm, originally built to house large burrowing scorpions but for now it will suit a few trapdoor spiders. Inspiration came from josh_r's setup pictured here http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff288/pascoman81/liphistius viv/003.jpg my attempt is alot smaller but should give me an idea on how a larger one will go in regards to moss and fern growth and also how multiple spiders will go together. The clay, mosses, ferns and spiders were all collected from a local creek so i'm hoping that will help make it work. I will be introducing the spiders 1 at a time and to minimize the risk of burrows all being built against the glass or to have the new additions wander into and existing burrow and being killed i'm placing a small plastic container over the spider until it burrows which also means i can place the burrows where i want. Anyway its not much to look at now but i'm hoping the mosses and ferns will keep going and new ones will pop up and make it look a little more natural within the coming months.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats pretty cool. Should be neat to see the trap door built in there.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a species of "tube trapdoor" so instead of a proper door its an open burrow with a little web around the entrance


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Josh's tank is nice. What are the plants and the tank size ?


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

These are awesome Vivs to build! Unfortunately the occupants are not that exciting... What are you using as a substrate? It looks a little to wet.

However here is a old pick of a African Red Trap Door Spider viv I set up along time ago. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

claymore said:


> These are awesome Vivs to build! Unfortunately the occupants are not that exciting... What are you using as a substrate? It looks a little to wet.
> 
> However here is a old pick of a African Red Trap Door Spider viv I set up along time ago. Maybe this will help.


I'm using a clay the spiders naturally come from, all materials were collected from the same spot. There was a flash flood through the area only a few days before so the clay is still a bit wet but its slowly drying out


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Your right that they dont do too much but i just love them, i have a number of different species, one of my favorite invertebrates


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah I see... That makes sense, once the clay drys a bit they could make some really cool burrows! 

I see you live in Australia, You have some very cool and very scary invertebrates!

You ever keep Funnel Web Spiders?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

claymore said:


> You ever keep Funnel Web Spiders?


I have. Nasty little bugger. Used to try to bite through the container to get at me...


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

claymore said:


> Ah I see... That makes sense, once the clay drys a bit they could make some really cool burrows!
> 
> I see you live in Australia, You have some very cool and very scary invertebrates!
> 
> You ever keep Funnel Web Spiders?


have 3 at the moment, i plan on a communal setup for them aswell


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

You guys are crazy! 

Those have a pretty potent bite don't they?


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Funnelwebs are lethal, yes. If you are sensible the can be kept with pretty much 0% risk of a bite


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hornet said:


> Funnelwebs are lethal, yes. If you are sensible the can be kept with pretty much 0% risk of a bite


No f***in thanks haha.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

InHoc1855 said:


> No f***in thanks haha.


Oh life's no fun till you've been chased by a funnelweb


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

i dont really find them to be that agro, i really have to poke mine to get them going, much prefer to run and hide


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

InHoc1855 said:


> No f***in thanks haha.


Hahaha im with one that one....

I like spiders, in fact my girlfriend has 3 Avic. hurianas... 

But i rule of thumb is to never own anything dangerous.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Hornet said:


> i dont really find them to be that agro, i really have to poke mine to get them going, much prefer to run and hide


Have you had a Sydney? I forget the scientific name...

Jake


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

i did a few years ago, Atrax robustus, i think they need it a bit cooler so i just stick to the local species


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

quick update, fern fronds died off so cut them off but one appears to be re shooting from the crown, also can see some moss spores germinating


----------

